# CMD + Delete shortcut not working - Problem Solved



## nkawoods (Jul 1, 2019)

My workflow involves rejecting any photos I don't want in a folder, then I go back and hit "CMD + Delete", get a question about whether I want to just remove the photos from LR or delete them from the disk, I choose delete.  Over the past 2-3 weeks the CMD + Delete shortcut had quit working in Lightroom - and only in Lightroom.  This was driving me crazy, I use the shortcut all the time.  I tried lots of different things to try to isolate and solve the problem:

I could still go to "Photo-Delete Rejected Photo" in the LR menu system (which still lists CMD+Delete as the shortcut) and it worked fine.
Other shortcuts that used those keys worked fine so it didn't seem to be an issue with my keyboard, including using just the Delete key to delete a single photo.
I tried deleting a file in Finder, which uses the CMD+Delete shortcut to delete a single file.  It worked.
I created a different keyboard shortcut (CMD+D)  for LR using the Mac system preferences ->keyboard options; that shortcut worked.   When I tried to add the delete key instead of a D in the shortcut in the Mac shortcut preferences I got the same "won't work" sound that I get when I try to use the shortcut in LR.
I have an expanded keyboard; If I pressed CMD+Delete+Delete (Backspace) the shortcut worked in Lightroom.
Solution:

I finally did a search that did not include the word "Lightroom" and discovered that other Mac users were experiencing the same problem in Finder.  The solution was to add a different shortcut (as I did with CMD +D) and assign it to the menu item where it's not working, then go back and delete the newly created shortcut.  Weird, but it also worked for me in Lightroom.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for the nice explanation of your problem and that soulution.

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for sharing nkawoods! I've seen something similar in the past where another app's service has commandeered a shortcut that Lightroom would usually use. If that's the case, you might be able to spot it in System Preferences > Keyboard > Shortcuts.


----------

